# Thinking ahead to fall pre-emergent...help me pick



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I'm in Central Florida. Bermuda was seeded June 14th, trying to get it to spread and fill in as much as possible before doing a pre-e for the fall/winter weeds. When and how do I make the call that it is time, and which product is best? Looking to prevent grassy weeds, globe sedge, POA, etc. I honestly haven't paid attention in past years to know what to expect for fall/winter weeds in my yard, so hard to know what to use. But I do know my neighbor has ALL the weeds, and will let them seed and spread to my yard, so my pre-e game needs to be on point. And I know that if I want to do a split with people on the marketplace, or hunt for deals, I should keep an eye out earlier than my temperatures here might otherwise dictate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2019)

Some recommend a split app of diathipyr and prodiamine bout a month apart. GranulR barricade from Anderson's is good example. I have a bad POA problem so this year I bit the bullet and invested in a bottle of specticle FLO. Best preem for POA from what I've gathered.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Whoever is recommending split apps in the fall, please chime in and explain the benefit.

My vote is prodiamine and simazine, minimum. Feel free to add monument or negate. If you want to do specticle, include simazine and/or negate or monument with it as well.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

simazine is one I'm not familiar with. Can you elaborate a bit, @Movingshrub ? I've heard of prodiamine, and whatever dimension is (I can never remember how to spell it), and whatever pennant magnum is, but not that one. Unless that IS Pennant Magnum and the margarita I had while grilling dinner has gone to my head. Possible.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

[hijack] Mmmmm, margaritas... [/hijack]


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ktgrok said:


> simazine is one I'm not familiar with. Can you elaborate a bit, @Movingshrub ? I've heard of prodiamine, and whatever dimension is (I can never remember how to spell it), and whatever pennant magnum is, but not that one. Unless that IS Pennant Magnum and the margarita I had while grilling dinner has gone to my head. Possible.


Different things. The prodiamine in this case is a powder. The princep(simazine) is a liquid. Both are mixed into water and sprayed. You can get fertilizer, such as 0-0-7 that is impregnated with prodiamine, which can be spread with a push style fert spreader.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ok, and you do both - do they prevent different things, or just hedging your bets, or?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > simazine is one I'm not familiar with. Can you elaborate a bit, @Movingshrub ? I've heard of prodiamine, and whatever dimension is (I can never remember how to spell it), and whatever pennant magnum is, but not that one. Unless that IS Pennant Magnum and the margarita I had while grilling dinner has gone to my head. Possible.
> ...


I have read on here about people controlling common Bermuda with tenacity and simazine. Is simazine safe to use on common Bermuda? I used it last year but hadn't heard about people controlling common with a cocktail that included it. Does the weed control justify any temporary damage?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

It's totally fine to use simazine for pre em. It's been on the market for a while. The combo of tenacity and simazine dings the Bermuda, and a lot of other things for that matter.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> It's totally fine to use simazine for pre em. It's been on the market for a while. The combo of tenacity and simazine dings the Bermuda, and a lot of other things for that matter.


Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I was scared I was doing more harm than good with the simazine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, you don't have to do full rate. You can do one quart/A.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2019)

so your saying more MOAs like specticle and monument together would be more effective yes?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I used dithiopyr in the Spring this year and it has virtually eliminated my crabgrass problem that plagued my yard.

I bought it at Lowe's. It is made by Sunniland, which is a Florida company, @ktgrok :thumbup:

It is granular, 0-0-7, and you just spread it at label rates and water it in. It was a walk in the park to apply.

I have not mixed prodiamine and dithiopyr, because as I understand it, they have the same mode of action.

I do not know if my grass has developed resistance to either; it is relatively new sod (3 years old).

It controls 16 grassy weed types and 23 broadleaf types. It really worked well, and the price is very affordable.

Linky: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Sunniland-50-lb-20000-sq-ft-Crabgrass-Preventer-0-0-7/1000008818


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

@FlowRider , thank you! I like to use local companies when I can and getting some extra potassium along the way is a good thing for my soil. Very helpful!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

OH wow it covers a huge area! Wonder if I can talk my neighbor into using it if I just donate it to him, in a "hey I have this left over and don't think it will keep well in the humid garage, and I hate for it to go to waste..want it?" Cause that would be awesome. Heck, i could knock on the other neighbor's door and ask her as well. Or just put it down - she's elderly and used to take really good care with her lawn, and I don't know if she speaks english. I could talk to her lawn service people, to make sure we didn't double up, she just started using them to cut the lawn but I don't think they put down chemicals.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> @FlowRider , thank you! I like to use local companies when I can and getting some extra potassium along the way is a good thing for my soil. Very helpful!


Thank you, I hope it helps you out on your lawn.

Sunniland makes some very good specialty fertilizers; you might want to try their other products.

I buy during off season and the 50 pound bag is $19.99, for 20K sq. ft.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> OH wow it covers a huge area! Wonder if I can talk my neighbor into using it if I just donate it to him, in a "hey I have this left over and don't think it will keep well in the humid garage, and I hate for it to go to waste..want it?" Cause that would be awesome. Heck, i could knock on the other neighbor's door and ask her as well. Or just put it down - she's elderly and used to take really good care with her lawn, and I don't know if she speaks english. I could talk to her lawn service people, to make sure we didn't double up, she just started using them to cut the lawn but I don't think they put down chemicals.


Yeah, I have a big yard and flowerbeds.

I have to admit that I apply this liberally along my property lines....

It takes awhile to melt down but it does a fantastic job as a pre-emergent.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > @FlowRider , thank you! I like to use local companies when I can and getting some extra potassium along the way is a good thing for my soil. Very helpful!
> ...


I think their regular Milo clone has phosphorus, which I'm trying to avoid, but I may pick up a bag of their "professional" 15-0-15 with bifenthrin in it tomorrow. Seeing a lot of ants in the yard, and more palmetto bugs, so the insect control won't hurt. Figuring if I put it down at label rate I get 0.5#N and same in K, then continue my 0.25 lbs of N via foliar spray weekly that should definitely push the Bermuda to spend.

Scratch that! Just saw they have a retail location less than 20 minutes from my house, and carry water soluble products, including a 23-0-31 product that might be perfect for my soil situation! Or if I want to keep using the nitrogen I have they have a water soluble 0-0-62 I could mix in. Haven't even looked at their granular catalog yet! Very excited!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Scratch that! Just saw they have a retail location less than 20 minutes from my house, and carry water soluble products, including a 23-0-31 product that might be perfect for my soil situation! Or if I want to keep using the nitrogen I have they have a water soluble 0-0-62 I could mix in. Haven't even looked at their granular catalog yet! Very excited!


Glad you kept looking into their products - they have some very good offerings, and if you are fixing up your yard in order to enhance curb appeal for eventual resale, they have a lot of products they bring to that kind of yard party!

:nod: :thumbup:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Yup, will definitely be making a trip over there! Still need to see what sizes/prices I'm looking at before knowing what I want, but they seem like a good resource to have nearby!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > Scratch that! Just saw they have a retail location less than 20 minutes from my house, and carry water soluble products, including a 23-0-31 product that might be perfect for my soil situation! Or if I want to keep using the nitrogen I have they have a water soluble 0-0-62 I could mix in. Haven't even looked at their granular catalog yet! Very excited!
> ...


So, I made it to their wholesale shop today! I had the cranky 2 yr old with me so didn't get a chance to ask about as many products as I should have. Left with the water soluble potassium I came for, and a bag of ammonium sulfate, but as he went to fetch them for me I saw they had a bunch of liquid products, which were not on the website. Now I'm wishing I'd done that instead, as size wise and storage wise they probably make more sense for me. I have an email in to them now asking what fertilizer products they have in liquid - the guy in the store said the liquid stuff is new and they don't have it in the catalog yet. I did see a humic product, and they had a lot of Quasi-Pro chemicals and said they sell them at the wholesale price, so cheaper than I can order them online. And if they don't have something I want, they will order it for me!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > ktgrok said:
> ...


Well now, that worked out very nicely for you! Looks like they are going to hook you up the right way!!

You wrote "Quasi-Pro" chemicals, so I am assuming you mean Quali-Pro? They make quality stuff. You did great! :nod: :thumbup:


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

LOL, yeah, thank you autocorrect, lol.


----------



## friscolawner (Sep 24, 2018)

I asked this question Greendoc as well.
He also advised specticle in fall prodiamine in spring. 
2 app 30 days apart.

Last year, we really had alot of rain in sep and oct and half prodiamine was not sufficient looks like.

I will put half specticle in first week of sep. I hope this year, fall would be no weed in yard  
Before that just applied msm msma certinity and 2,4 mix....grass does not look like happy but in few day will pushing with high N....


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Also, realizing that globe sedge is a big issue for me, bigger than I originally realized and that isn't going to change considering the neighbor is happy to have a mostly sedge yard. Same with another neighbor. So....given that, does that change what I should use?


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I used dithiopyr in the Spring this year and it has virtually eliminated my crabgrass problem that plagued my yard.
> 
> I bought it at Lowe's. It is made by Sunniland, which is a Florida company, @ktgrok :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Good to know. I'm going to try it this fall. I put out some of their fertilizer yesterday and it looks to be a quality product


----------

